# Buying a car



## ctwalker1 (Oct 21, 2013)

We are in the process of relocating to SA. Is there any advice on buying a car versus leasing a car? We are moving from the US and looking to get a car for a family of 5 that's reasonable. What are prices for cars similar to a toyota camery or similar?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

ctwalker1 said:


> We are in the process of relocating to SA. Is there any advice on buying a car versus leasing a car? We are moving from the US and looking to get a car for a family of 5 that's reasonable. What are prices for cars similar to a toyota camery or similar?


Cars are expensive in SA ( unlike the USA)

Renting a car is very costly, leasing may be a good option for income tax purposes 

Have a look at the following website:

Auto Trader South Africa - Used Cars for sale


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

ctwalker1 said:


> We are in the process of relocating to SA. Is there any advice on buying a car versus leasing a car? We are moving from the US and looking to get a car for a family of 5 that's reasonable. What are prices for cars similar to a toyota camery or similar?


Reasonable and prices of cars in South Africa do not go together. You will pay a lot more for cars in South Africa. I would buy, and they sell when you leave. 

Check out 
Gumtree.co.za


----------



## ctwalker1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for the links. I will give them a try. Did you find that auto insurance was also expensive?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

ctwalker1 said:


> Thanks for the links. I will give them a try. Did you find that auto insurance was also expensive?


I paid R400 a month. My deductible was R2,500.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

We bought a car recently. Everyone is correct - car prices are just crazy here. And insurance is cheap. Also - if you buy a car outright - believe it or not - you can drive it off the lot without insurance! I was shocked that we were allowed to do so. We promptly got insurance when we got home! We've opted to go the buy and sell route .


----------

